# How To Remove ID Tags from MP3 Songs...



## go4saket (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello guys!

I converted a few audio CD's to MP3 and then renamed all files according to their titles. Now, after transferring them to my MP3 player, although the names show fine, but when I play the files, it again shows the track number that it actually has when it was in the audio CD rather than displaying the filename. I want it to display the filename and found no option to do so. I guess it has some ID tag so something like that. How can I change the tag that it has. Doing one by one is possible, but I want that all ID tags to be removed at a stroke. Which software can help me in this?

Thankyou.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 7, 2006)

open in winamp..... right click..... view file info........ change.....


----------



## casanova (Aug 7, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> open in winamp..... right click..... view file info........ change.....


This will do it one by one.
Try some s/w like Godfather. I dont care about the tags anymore, so tis may be outdated.
U can google 4 id3 modifying software. They can even unset tem


----------



## kikass (Aug 7, 2006)

there is this great free software called ID3-TagIt.... google it and download... will solve all your probs... great software.... i dont use it anymore coz it wont support AAC files (m4a)


----------



## Venom (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey, Press Ctrl+A in your music folder (select all), now hit properties, and go to summary tab, erase all valuse there (will be written as [multiple values]) and hit apply, thats it, all tags erased forever.

if you want to tag it well, use ID3-Tag-IT, tis the pawnage.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 7, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> Hey, Press Ctrl+A in your music folder (select all), now hit properties, and go to summary tab, erase all valuse there (will be written as [multiple values]) and hit apply, thats it, all tags erased forever.
> 
> if you want to tag it well, use ID3-Tag-IT, tis the pawnage.



Unable to edit anything there... How do I do it...


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 8, 2006)

Open the file by right clicking, next go to properties, next to advanced and click on the items to be edited. Finally do not forget to apply the changes.


----------

